# Website designer



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

I need a website and designer. Anyone reccomend a good company. Preferably in Oxford/Reading area

Adam


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

www.pentangle.co.uk, based in Thame.

Speak to the main man, Alun Rowe, tell him Paul from Shine On refered you. Amazing service building the site, they really walked the extra mile without being asked. Very reliable hosting too and great technical support on the couple of occasions I have needed it. Proper value for money.


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

www.webdesignwizards.net


----------



## dalj (May 1, 2008)

If your still looking,i can help you out for a small fee.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Shine On said:


> www.pentangle.co.uk, based in Thame.
> 
> Speak to the main man, Alun Rowe, tell him Paul from Shine On refered you. Amazing service building the site, they really walked the extra mile without being asked. Very reliable hosting too and great technical support on the couple of occasions I have needed it. Proper value for money.


How did you end up using a website company in Thame? I used to practice there with my band. Nice little town. Long way from reading?

Not being funny but their site isn't great, for a design company not to have their own proper website seems a bit odd and "coming soon" is a bit like the old "this site is under construction" i.e. a no-no in design terms IMHO. It is akin to a detailer who turns up in a dirty looking car/van if you ask me (which you haven't) just my 2p worth.

I nearly used these guys (http://www.toastdesign.co.uk/) for work as they seemed to have done some good sites and didn't want silly money, but then not silly money for a company might be a lot for someone if they don't have a company budget.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

How about buzzsaw on here too, doesn't he do websites?


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

put it out to tender on www.elance.com

You'll get a hell of a lot for your cash that way.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

www.greenjersey.com - present themselves well, nice portfolio with plenty of different ideas to mull over, and not too far away. On my shortlist for when I next get our site completely overhauled.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silver bmw z3 said:


> How did you end up using a website company in Thame? I used to practice there with my band. Nice little town. Long way from reading?
> 
> Not being funny but their site isn't great, for a design company not to have their own proper website seems a bit odd and "coming soon" is a bit like the old "this site is under construction" i.e. a no-no in design terms IMHO. It is akin to a detailer who turns up in a dirty looking car/van if you ask me (which you haven't) just my 2p worth.
> 
> I nearly used these guys (http://www.toastdesign.co.uk/) for work as they seemed to have done some good sites and didn't want silly money, but then not silly money for a company might be a lot for someone if they don't have a company budget.


I actually looked on pentangles website a week or so ago and it has only just gone under construction.

If you PM me I may be able to help you.


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

I can help too it need be - I made my website on my own


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

www.mtcmedia.co.uk

opposite end of the country but got a great portfolio.


----------

